# Staatlicher Techniker



## Raydien (11 Februar 2007)

Hallo 
ich bin am überlegen einen Staatlichen Techniker auf Fernstudie Basis zu erlernen.

http://www.ils.de/google_landing.ph...e-_und_prozessautomatisierungstechnikerin.php


hat da jemand Erfahrung oder kann es mir jemand empfehlen das Ding auf Fernstudie zu machen? oder gibt es dazu nur negative Meinungen.
5800 Euro Gesamt = ok?

Zählt der heute überhaupt was? oder lieber noch 1-2 Jahre warten?

Gruß

Raydien


----------



## knabi (11 Februar 2007)

Hier in Berlin kannst Du den Techniker kostenlos in Abendform machen. Wie das in Deiner Gegend aussieht,weiß ich nicht...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Raydien (11 Februar 2007)

Neee bei uns gibts nix. Nichtmal ein Kino  . 
Abendstudium geht auch nicht, da ich recht unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten habe. Kann ja schlecht von einer Inbetriebnahme abhauen weil ich dann Schule habe. Ausserdem würde ich das nicht auf der Reihe bekommen, quasi von 7.00-18 Uhr Arbeiten 18-22 Uhr schule 22.00-00.00 Haushalt. neee das geht nicht.

Vollzeit, naja will mein Job nicht verlieren. Das heißt Fernstudium bleibt einziegste Lösung.


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2007)

Es gäbe da noch eine Mischvariante aus Vollzeit und Teilzeit.
Diese bietet unter anderem das DAA-Technikum mehr oder weniger bundesweit an.
http://www.daa-technikum.de/index.php3

Kannst ja auch mal deine Fragen hier kund tun:
http://www.techniker-forum.de/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dirk_RNA (12 Februar 2007)

Also ich mache den Techniker gerade in Abendform.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das Fernstudium nur möglich wenn man keinen inneren Schweinehund besitzt. Es ist schon verdammt schwer sich jeden Abend dahin zu schleppen, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich auch noch den Drive finden muss das zu Hause zu machen dann wäre das zum scheitern verurteilt.

Zum Thema ob der noch was zählt kann ich nur sagen "JA", denn Deutschland ist und bleibt ein Land in dem "Scheine" unwahrscheinlich wichtig sind. Es bringt wenig wenn man viel kann aber keiner es bescheinigt.


BR


----------



## dpd80 (12 Februar 2007)

Ich mach gerade beim ILS meinen Techniker. Wenn man sich überwinden kann jeden Abend zu lernen, dann geht es. Kann ich aber leider nicht  .

Man muss sich schon ziemlich anstrengen und ich muss zugeben, ich hab es mir vorher einfacher vorgestellt.


Der Techniker zählt schon noch was. Nur leider wird der Begriff zu oft zu unrecht verwendet. In irgendwelchen Reportagen in TV ist zum Beispiel jeder Badarbeiter schon ein Techniker.


----------



## zotos (12 Februar 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin am überlegen einen Staatlichen Techniker auf Fernstudie Basis zu erlernen.
> 
> http://www.ils.de/google_landing.ph...e-_und_prozessautomatisierungstechnikerin.php
> ...




Also wenn ich mr Deine Signatur anschaue stehst Du ja schon voll im Berufsleben und hast schon jedemenge Erfahrung.
Also ich glaube nicht das Dir das Fernstudium soo.. viel bringt. 
Ich hatte mich für die Vollzeitform entschieden und habe die Technikerschule gemacht um dort etwas zu lernen und nicht für den Titel. Also schau Dich mal im www.techniker-forum.de um das ist haupsächlich von DAA und ILS Jungs besucht und da kannst Du Dir mal ein Bild davon machen. 

Also ich habe eine negative Meinung zum Fernstudium. Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## mectron (12 Februar 2007)

*Techniker - kostenlos?*

Hallo, ein Fernstudium für den Techniker (Elektrotechnik - Automatisierung) würde mich schon reizen. Ein staatlicher Abschluß dauert da aber wohl 42 Monate - ein ganz schön langer Zeitraum. Die Kosten haben mich bisher noch abgeschreckt. Kostenloses Abendstudium habe ich zum erstenmal gehört. Gibt´s so was auch in Bayern? (Südösten).Oder andere Alternativen.Grußmectron


----------



## knabi (12 Februar 2007)

Also ich habe damals den Techniker hier gemacht:

http://www.technikerschule-berlin.de/

Wie gesagt, in Abendform. Hatte auch noch den Vorteil, daß ich mir nach dem Aufnahmegespräch mit dem Rektor die ersten beiden Semester sparen konnte...

Fernstudium ist auf jeden Fall schwieriger, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen - ich hab's nicht durchgehalten  !

Beruflich bringt das sicher was, wie schon vor mir gesagt wurde: Scheine sind in Deutschland wichtig.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## TommyG (12 Februar 2007)

* Bestätige*

So ist der kleine Tommy auch zu seinem Techniker gekommen. (Und zu Frau und Kindern, aber das is ja nen anders Thema..) 4 Jahre sind schon hart gewesen, aber wenn man sonst keine Hobbies hat..

Fernschule/ Studium:
Ich wollte mein Abi nachmachen, habe aber nach nem Probesemester das Handtuch soweit ich konnte weggeworfen..., viel zu hart für mich..

Für NRW kann ich da von guten Erfahrungen mit FU- Hagen  erzählen, da hatt ein Kollege seinen Dipl- Ing her. Inwieweit die was mit Technikern mach..., Schau mal selber oder warte bis heute abend, da kann ich 'in Ruhe' recherchieren... IMHO sind die auch net soo teuer..

Greetz


----------



## bapfy (12 Februar 2007)

Hi, also ich bin mom. im 3. Semester beim DAA-Technikum. Mache dort meinen Elektrotechniker / Datenverarbeitung. 
Man muss sich definitiv in den A.... treten, sonst geht es nicht, aber das gilt auch für Vollzeit. 
Ich bin zufrieden dort. Die ersten 2,5 Semester hast du Samstagsunterrricht an einem von 60 Studienorten in Deutschland. 
Danach hast du Blockschule. Hatte jetzt 2 mal je 2 Tage Mo. und Die. 
In Zukunft hab ich alle 3 Montage 1 mal von Mi. bis Sa. Schule. 

Prüfungen sind grundsätzlich Sonntag. 

Ich bin damit zufrieden, auch wenn es manchmal zehrt. 
Denke dass das DAA-Technikum eine gute Alternative zur Staatlichen Schule ist. Kosten tut der Spaß gut 100 Euro im Monat, Prüfungen kosten extra. 

Du kannst aber Meisterbafoeg beantragen. 

Schau einfach mal auf die Seite www.daa-technikum.de . Dort kannst du den Studienleitfaden kostenlos beantragen.


----------



## Raydien (12 Februar 2007)

Kannst du mir das mit der Blockschule genauer erklären ... muss ich mich darauf einstellen ein halbes Jahr von Mitwoch - Freitag Blockunterricht habe?
Wenn ja ist DAA schon gestorben, da ich von meinen keine chance haben werde für einen längeren Zeitraum die halbe Woche freizubekommen, 2 Wochen am Stück wäre wieder in Ordnung da man dann Urlaub nehmen kann.

Das heißt ILS bleibt überig.


----------



## Rayk (12 Februar 2007)

@bapfy meinte  
"alle 3 Monate 1 mal von Mi. bis Sa. Schule" 
d.h. im Semester 2 mal von Mi bis Sa. 
mann kann ja , hängt vom Bundesland (und Arbeitgeber) ab, Bildungsurlaub beantragen...


----------



## bapfy (12 Februar 2007)

Hi,

also das sind Seminare .. du hast dort alle 3 Monate mal 4Tage Schule (Mi-Sa).
Das ganze ist keine Pflicht. Also wenn du mal nicht kannst, gibt es erstens Ausweichtermine oder du gehst nicht hin. Ist zwar hilfreich, aber wie gesagt keine Pflicht. 

Im Jahr kommst du ca. auf 10 - 12 Tage Urlaub, wenn du alle Termine wahrnimmst. 
Und das 1. Jahr brauchst du garkeinen Urlaub weil nur Samstagsunterricht ist, der auch keine Pflicht ist.


----------



## Raydien (12 Februar 2007)

dann geht das ja... ich glaube bisher ist DAA my Favorite, ich denke nun auch das reines Fernstudie in der hose geht.


----------



## TobiasA (12 Februar 2007)

Ich persönlich mache meinen Techniker gerade in Fernschule bei der SGD. Wenn ich fertig bin, darf ich mich staatlich geprüfter Techniker der Mechatronik nennen. Fernschule an sich kann ich in so einem Fall wie bei dir nur empfehlen, mir ging es damals ähnlich. Bei der SGD kann ich ihn nicht empfehlen.
Ich kann dir mal eine Übungsaufgabe geben, die wir in Vorbereitung für das drittletzte Seminar machen vor der Abschlußprüfung machen. Ich werd' sie wahrscheinlich unseren Stiften geben, die können das mal zur Übung machen. Die alte Aufgabe mit dem Zylinder 1 raus-> Zylinder 2 raus -> Zylinder 2 rein -> Zylinder 1 rein -> fertig mit Tastern mit Leerrücklaufrollen und ohne. In Klappertechnik!!!
Außerdem: PNOZ Selbstbaukasten: Beide Taster müssen im Abstand von 0,5s gedrückt werden (Zweihand). In Klappertechnik, diskreter Aufbau mit (Zeit-) Relais.
Ich habe eine etwas deftige Mail zurückgeschrieben, wo ich mich über den Kindergeburtstag aufgeregt habe. Die Schule in Alsfeld, die mit dem, was die SGD so hinterlassen hat, klarkommen muss, die macht 'ne gute Arbeit, aber bei der SGD würde ich persönlich keinen Techniker mehr machen. In etwa 'nem Jahr bin ich fertig, dann drucke ich mir das Ding auf Küchenpapier aus und kann mich halt Techniker nennen. Prost Mahlzeit.
Das, was ich jeden Tag an der Arbeit als Geselle mache, übersteigt vom Niveau her alles, was ich bei der SGD mache. Da gibt's wenig Neues... Und wenn, kommt's meist aus der Schule in Alsfeld.
Ich arbeite mit drei verschiedenen CNC- Steuerungen und zwei bis vier verschiedenen SPS'en (je nachdem, wie man zählt)- aber Klappertechnik bis der Arzt kommt, das wird wohl niemand mehr von mir verlangen...

Mach's irgendwo, und wenn du E-Techniker machst, sieht es bei der SGD vielleicht auch anders aus, aber mach nie den Mechatroniktechniker bei der SGD... Die ILS dürfte da weitaus besser sein.

BTW: Du kannst Fanuc PLC? Wo kriege ich denn mal so richtig schnieke Unterlagen dazu her?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxider1 (12 Februar 2007)

*Fernschule nein!*

Ich musste den Wohnort und somit meinen Arbeitsplatz wechseln um eine Ausbildung zu machen: 4 Jahre 18:00 bis 22:00 Mo-Do, wichtig hierbei ist eine geregelte Arbeitszeit 06:00 bis 14:00 z.B.
Der Wohnortwechsel brachte mir eine tolle Frau, neue Freunde und einen neuen interessanten Arbeitsplatz.

Gruß Max
Und entscheide dich richtig! 
Große Scheine gibt es nur mit Titel oder du kannst dich selbst sehr gut verkaufen.


----------



## jim5062 (9 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Techniker damals in einem Kombikurs beim Fernlehrinstitut Eckert in Regenstauf gemacht.

Den Schweinehund muss man natürlich zum Teufel schicken,
aber machbar ist das auf jeden Fall.
Turbotechniker schimpfte sich das, und nach drei Jahren ist man fertig.
Lehrmaterial war ok und die Unterstützung durch die Pauker war auch gut.

Empfehlen würde ich es auf jeden Fall, jetzt nicht nur auf Eckert bezogen.
Man lernt eine ganze Menge dazu, und wenn man schon lange in diesem 
Bereich arbeitet, werden einem viele Zusammenhänge klar,
von denen man vorher garnicht wissen wollte, wie sie funktionieren.

Mir hats Spass gemacht...


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2009)

mich würden da mal ein paar grundsätzliche dinge zu eurer technikerausbildung und dem was davor war interessieren. ich sehe das ähnlich wie tobiasa, aber scheinbar sind wir die einzigen.

also ich selber haben keinen techniker, ich bin nur doofer geselle.

ich kenne aber einige techniker...

diejenigen die ihn in 4 jahren teilzeit gemacht haben, die sagen alle dass sie das nie wieder machen würden, ein fernstudium stelle ich mir noch schlimmer vor. ausser man hat - wie oben erwähnt - keine freunde und hobbys...

alle techniker die ich kenne, die können mich mit dem was sie da gelernt haben nicht so wirklich vom hocker reissen, und die meinsten waren an der technikerschule in tetnag am bodensee welceh eigentlich im bereich elektro einen ganz guten ruf hat.

also so wie ich das beurteilen kann wird da der stoff von der ausbilung nochmal aufgekocht und nebher lernt man wie man ein lauflicht mit einem mikrocontroller programmiert.
gut für jemand der vom bau kommt und elektroinstallateur gelernt hat ist das sicher eine bereicherung und die jungs können da ne menge neues lernen. aber leute die einen elektroberuf in der industrie gerlnert haben und eine halbwegs vernünftige ausbildung genossen haben, für die ist der stoff nichst neues...

also ich finde eine meisterausbildung (welche in einem jahr teilzeit machbar ist) oder ein studium bringen einem da wesentlich mehr zusätzliches wissen ein. die technikerschule ist gut genug als "weiterbildung" für installateure die in die industrie wechseln wollen (wobei es genug installateursgeseleln gibt die manchem techniker was vormachen - hängt immer von person und ausbildung ab).

das ist meine vielleicht nicht ganz objetive meinung, die sich aus anderen diskussionen mit technikern gebildet hat. ich möchte keinem techniker auf die füsse treten... wie bewertet ihr die qualität bzw. den stoff euerer technikerschule?


@den treadersteller
was ich dir damit sagen wollte:
wäre der meister nicht eine alterantive für dich?
wenn das stimmt was ich da oben geschriebn habe, dann wird den technikern eben 4 jahre lang eingredet wie toll der schein ist - die schulen müssen ja auch von was leben 

in einer meisterausbildung kann in der verhältnissmäsig kürzeren zeit sicher nie der sellbe stoff vermittelt werden. ich sehe in der meisterausbildung eher eine alrt sensibilisierungsmasnahme.
man wird auf dinge aufmerksam gemacht die man sonst vielleicht nicht so beachtet, und bekommt das wissen wie man sich in solchen situationen helfen kann bzw. wo man nach was suchen muss...


----------



## Nais (9 Februar 2009)

> Zum Thema ob der noch was zählt kann ich nur sagen "JA", denn Deutschland ist und bleibt ein Land in dem "Scheine" unwahrscheinlich wichtig sind. Es bringt wenig wenn man viel kann aber keiner es bescheinigt.


Ich kann Dirk nur zustimmen. Habe den Techniker (Elektrotechnik / Automatisierung)in 2 Jahren Vollzeit gemacht.
Zur Qualität der Ausbildung... naja, viel hat es fürs weitere Berufsleben nicht gebracht.
Wichtiger ist aber, daß man Dir mit dem Schein in der Tasche plötzlich Sachen zutraut, an denen man Dich vorher nie hätte arbeiten lassen. 
Hier kommt es dann auf jeden selbst an, der Großteil ist dabei immer noch die (weiter wachsende) Erfahrung.
Außerdem kennt man durch den vorherigen Beruf das reale Arbeitsleben, für mich ein unschlagbarer Vorteil gegenüber einem Absolventen, der dies durch ein Praktikum erfährt.


----------



## MSB (9 Februar 2009)

Nehmen wir mal an, der Threadersteller hätte damals nach dieser Frage,
seinen Techniker in Vollzeit begonnen, dann wäre er in kürze damit fertig ...


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, der Threadersteller hätte damals nach dieser Frage,
> seinen Techniker in Vollzeit begonnen, dann wäre er in kürze damit fertig ...


 

ups


----------



## ge-nka (10 Februar 2009)

Ich schätze man muss erstmal für sich klar stellen, was man will.
Will man den Schein oder will man was neues lernen.
Will man was neues lernen wäre vielleicht ratsam etwas abweichendes von dem Beruf was man ausübt oder gelernt hat zu machen und die Schule strich Unterrichtinhalt  ist wichtig.

Ich habe Elektroinstallateur gelernt mache aber schon seit 5 Jahren Instandhaltung bei einem Betrieb (größe etwa 300 M.A.) und in der Werkstatt sind etwa 12 Leute ,wir machen eigentlich alles was so einfällt Fehlersuche
Elektro,Pneumatik,Hydraulik,Mechanik,kleine Installationen,Elektronik,Lager austauschen, Metallverarbeitung usw. 

Jetzt bin ich ende 1 Semester (Mechatronik) bei PFFH Technikum in Bremen und muss
man sagen in Mathe und in Physik werden wir schön gepresst.(obwohl Mathe und Physik sind Fächer was ich immer gerne hatte)

Hier eine Aufgabe von diesem Samstag:

Eisenbahnzug durchfährt eine geneigte Kurve von Radius 500m mit Geschwindigkeit
60 km/h der Abstand  der Schienen beträgt 1500mm .
Bestimmen Sie die erforderliche Überhöhung der Äußeren Schiene gegenüber Inneren.
Damit keine seitliche Belastung an den Rädern ausgeübt wird.
Bild http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntui2.jpg

Wer jetzt eine Ausbildung als Geselle hat,kann jetzt probieren zu lösen.


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Februar 2009)

Also ich kenne Meister, Techniker, Ing, Dr.
Meister die ich kenne sind zu 90% arrogante Affen.
Bei den Technikern geht die Waage zu 20% Affen.
Bei den Dipl. 30% Affen.
Dr. % Affen

Von der Ausbildung her sind Techniker und Ingenieure verwandt, Meister sind die Instandhaltungsvorgesetzten oder Gruppenleiter von Montagen. Setz mal einen Meister in die Entwicklung, da wirst du staunen.

Letztendlich liegt es also an einem selbst was man will, wieweit die Karriere gehen soll und am Charakter. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Fachabeitern mit gutem Abi gemacht.

Gruß pt


----------



## zotos (12 Februar 2009)

ge-nka schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt bin ich ende 1 Semester (Mechatronik) bei PFFH Technikum in Bremen und muss
> man sagen in Mathe und in Physik werden wir schön gepresst.(obwohl Mathe und Physik sind Fächer was ich immer gerne hatte)
> 
> ...



Jetzt mal ohne Ahnung aber mit 30Sekunden Google: 50mm 
Was kommt denn nun laut PFFH raus?

[edit] Mein Ergebnis kann nicht stimmen. Aber als zweiten Wert hatte ich 83cm nun geb ich auf ;o(
[/edit]


----------



## ge-nka (13 Februar 2009)

Wir haben hier zwei Fälle ,
ein mal *schiefe Ebene*
zweitens Fliehkraft(oder Zentripetalkraft ,Zentripetalkraft geht zum Zentrum
Fliehkraft vom Zentrum auf den Körper ,Betrag ist bei beiden gleich da die Kräfte im Gleichgewicht sind)
Dann haben wir 
Fg -Gewichtskraft 
Ff - Flihkraft
Fn - Normalkraft (gemeinsame Kraft von Fg und Ff)

http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=250pxschiefeebene4ee3.jpg




es kommt keine seitliche Belastung wenn Fn im Lot zu der schiefe Ebene ist.
und das ist der Fall wo Winkel a1=winkel a ist.
Winkel a1 ist gleich
tan a=Ff/Fg
Ff=m*V²/ r  (m=Masse V=Geschwindigkeit r=Radius)
Fg=m*g       (m=Masse g=Erdbeschleunigung (9,81m/s²)

tan a=(m*V²/r) / (m*g)  (Masse kürzt sich raus ,bleibt)

tan a=V²/r*g = (60/3,6 m/s)²/500m*9,81m/s²=0,0566

a=arctan 0,0566=3.24°

Aus dem farbigem Dreieck sehen wir ,dass 1500mm die Hypotinuse ist
und a anliegender Winkel und gesuchte Seite ist b die gegenüber Winkel
a liegt ,also b können wir über sinussatz finden.
b=1500mm*sin 3.24°=84,77mm


----------



## dtsclipper (13 Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich nur welcher Zug da fahren soll...

Züge gibt es für Normalspur mit 1435mm oder "russisch / finnische" Breitspur mit 1520mm sowie in weiteren Größen die noch weniger passen.

Wir sehen, das wir die Kurve nicht überhöhen brauchen da beide Züge im Schotterbett wühlen und deswegen keine nennenswerten Geschwindigkeiten erreichen.

Daraus folgt: Denken spart Arbeit!

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------

